# Brownhills Again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

Phoned the Cannock branch yesterday to ask if they had a certain model in stock.
Will phone back as no sales staff available.
No response so phoned again at 4 pm. Bob will phone back.
No response.
Phoned again today. Actually spoke to a sales person. Asked if the models I was interested in would be at B'ham.
"Sorry I don't know but I will find out and ring you back" was the answer.
You guessed it. STILL NO REPLY and they are the only local agents for the MH I am looking for.
Will have to go and see if they are actually going to turn up at B'ham. If I was them I wouldn't!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Will post update if I ever get a response.


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

Bob,otherwise known as 'my word is my bond' speaks with forked tongue!


----------



## glacier (Jun 24, 2006)

Use the Ask Tom (their MD) a question on their website - I bet you get your answer within 24 hrs

Glacier


----------



## pepandspice (May 1, 2005)

2kias said:


> Phoned the Cannock branch yesterday to ask if they had a certain model in stock.
> Will phone back as no sales staff available.
> No response so phoned again at 4 pm. Bob will phone back.
> No response.
> ...


I telephoned Harringtons Cheshire (discover leisure) to see whether or not a particular van was at their site as the website didnt state which branch the vehicle was situated (each branch has same stock listed). I didnt receive a reply. I visisted the cheshire branch anyway and the vehicle was there, it looked like it had'nt been cleaned on the outside for months and it wasnt a perfect example. We waited in reception for a salesman to be available to show us the vehicle, when he opened up the vehicle for us he disappeared. When we had finished with the keys we handed them back to reception and proceeded to look at other vehicles on the sales forecourt, only to be approached by same salesman who asked us if we were waiting for keys to see a particular vehicle (obviously had'nt remembered he has just shown us to the other vehicle). 
whilst we were in reception earlier, we overheard the receptionist telling another caller on the phone that it was a very busy site and she would try and connect her to the person he wanted to speak to, her manner appeared quite abrupt with the caller with no apology or understanding.

I had made up my mind that even if I had liked the vehicle we had gone to see, I would'nt be purchasing from them as I just got bad vibes about the place.


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

From the 1st class service i received from him I do not think he will be tooooo impressed with how you have been treated.


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

Just received a phone call from Shawn @ Brownhills asking if I had any reply from my two previous calls.
I said no and was then asked to wait a few moments and all my queries were answered.
I wonder if this forum is helping.
Thank you Brownhills!
I was actually asking about Hobby vans but they tell me that they no longer carry Hobby.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

*Brownhills again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I am certain that Brownhills do not have outgoing call facilities at any of their branches. I have dealt with Newark, Cannock, Swindon and Canterbury and to date I have never had a call back from any of them.
If there were another dealer with the range and stock of Brownhills then their sales would plummet. In fact if there were a multi-franchise dealer anywhere within the northern home counties they would clean up.


----------



## drmjclark (Feb 19, 2006)

If you are after a hobby, I understand ( and I could be wrong ) then ring Lowdham Lesuireworld as a client of mine tells me they now have a hobby contract - I have received 110% service from them and could not fault them in anyway -and wouldnt want to.

Try em - I dealt with a guy called Rob who ia pleasure to deal with.


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*Brownhills*

We were at Lowdhams on Monday, and can confirm that they have the Hobby contract - we went and had a look at the Hobby Van they will be displaying at the show.

Honestly - is it worth bothering with Brownhills ?

Smick


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

2kias said:


> I was actually asking about Hobby vans but they tell me that they no longer carry Hobby.


FYI Lowdhams now do Hobby's. But guess what they couldn't - again they couldn't quote for me at Dusseldorf.... why... I wanted the automatic... and I know it isn't available to the manufacturers until Jan...and was happy to wait for that...so why couldn't they quote..... I was just told they couldn't

Now when the price has been available here in the UK for the automatic since last June, I just don't get it...

Lowdham's - you lost another customer, as we liked the 650FML (see the photographs of the 2008 model in my photos - under the Dusseldorf folder) -

Also I didn't like the fact that Mr Swann.... said he could NEARLY meet the EU cost.... why I asked.... can't you.... now if he had said, well we have to put a UK speedo and sort out the lights, I would have perhaps agreed.... but, guess what he said.... we have to change all the gas...

excuse me...why? It is EU wide 30bar...nothing to change....

me thinks he thinks me stupid.....

That was my experience, but what I do fail to understand is why would you go to Dusseldorf to buy a LHD and then buy from a UK Dealer, UNLESS the guaranteed to match an EU quote....

Carol


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*Brownhills were brilliant*

Brownhills have done a SUPERB job on my leaking Fiat
I was told that if they told me how they did it they would have to kill me!
But 100% water tight
Barry


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Brownhills were brilliant*



Bessie560 said:


> Brownhills have done a SUPERB job on my leaking Fiat
> I was told that if they told me how they did it they would have to kill me!
> But 100% water tight
> Barry


barry is this 'the official' Fiat type fix or something they have come up with themselves. Is that the engine cover over the injectors? Tell you something very neat job, well done Browhills


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*Not sure!*

Not sure what kind of a fix it is
NOT the official Fiat fix but they have billed them
but it is 100% I insisted on testing it before I left
Not only is the scuttle 100% water tight, if ever it were to fail the cover would prevent any water penetration.
Thanks to Dave McLoughlin, & Alan and Ian from Brownhills Birtley!
I already held the firm in high esteem but this fix is magic!
Barry


----------



## tonybvi (Jan 31, 2007)

I know that many of you out there appear to have it in for Brownhills but yet again I wish to compliment the NW branch (Brownhills / Hymer UK) for excellent service. I emailed them today at around 4pm with a couple of queries relating to a van I purchased from them last year (not a Hymer). At 1656 I had a reply stating that my questions had been passed to the service department and they would get back to me shortly. At 1723 I had a full response answering my queries from the service department. I have only ever had dealings with the NW branch but in over a year of dealing with them I have never had any problems at all and find them to be very responsive.


----------



## grahamw (Feb 6, 2007)

Must add my bit to this one as I feel that criticism of Brownhills is just too generalised and there are a lot of good people working hard in some Brownhill outlets that must be very dispirited if they read it.

I live ten miles from the Newark branch and bought a motorhome from Brownhills at NEC in October 2006. Fortunately ( and I mean that) by mistake it was delivered to the Birtley branch not Newark. They were happy to deliver it back to Newark for me to collect but suggested I might like to collect it from them as they would pay all fuel costs and book me into a local site for an overnights stay.

In my dealings with the Birtley branch Alan and Mike have been excellent. If you can't speak to them immediately they ring you back with an answer having been carefully given the problem by an equally capable lady at the switchboard. Pleasure dealing with them.

Because I'm so close to Newark I've take the motorhome in there for recent warranty work. What a contrast! Hardly ever return calls - left hanging on the phone for ages trying to speak to service, line dropped after a while. Lady on switchboard fed up of taking complaints and simply gives you the MD's name so you can write. It's obvious which site is getting the company a bad name.

Graham


----------



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

Hi
We have varied success with the phoning Brownhills but 8 times out of 10 we get through to the department we want and in all fairness we received a courtesy call from Brownhills (Newark) on Tuesday concerning the delivery of my Motor-home which has been delayed due to manufacturer been unable to get chassis, I have also received a call from auto-sleeper apologising for the delay.


----------



## normaa (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi just sold my hobby had it new in 2001 don't buy one" paint blisters all over lower body every one i have seen is the same very poor paint job.It cost £1700 to put it right to sell hope this helps . dennis


----------



## urbanracer (Aug 22, 2007)

Thats the 3L engine cover wonder where theit got from,either their local Fiat/peugeot dealer has stock now or they have robbed it from a later chassis.


----------



## jax (May 11, 2007)

*Brownhills come good*

Just to say I have had problems getting through to Brownhills by telephone and getting work sorted out on our new van but after emailing them on ask 'TOM' site, Brownhills came out on top and did their upmost to get our problem sorted out quickly. If they read this a big thankyou and hope that if any future problems occur we have the same attention.


----------



## motaman (Mar 25, 2007)

*brownhills telephones*

when you ring brownhills and reception tells you all lines are busy dont believe them. I happened to be at the swindon branch in there service department, yet again, when the phone went .it rang and rang , of the four people behind the desk one was on the computer one was glued to her chair and could not move the other two were eating bacon rolls and chatting.when one did extracate the roll from her mouth i thought great only to be dissappointed when she still ignored the phone , shoved the roll in her mates mouth and walked off.the phone then stopped. I cannot believe this company with all their problems they cannot even get their staff sorted efficiantlly. when i directed a company the first thing was when a phone rang, it does not matter who or what you are you answer it . it may be a contribution to your wages, Gary


----------



## marauderxl (Jun 5, 2006)

They are a company who have grown to fast and it now finds it self in money worries as now a load of redundancies are taking place and by all accounts the staff are jumping at the chance of a small payoff


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Brownhills*



marauderxl said:


> They are a company who have grown to fast and it now finds it self in money worries as now a load of redundancies are taking place and by all accounts the staff are jumping at the chance of a small payoff


Hi

In money trouble??? I have not heard this.... anyone else?

Russell


----------



## lookback (Dec 4, 2005)

I bought a used Autotrail Cheyenne on 23 Oct. It needed a new sink unit fitting and Brownhills put an order in for it. Today I received a letter from Brownhills Newark saying that they can replace the sink on 3 Dec and provide a courtesy car whilst I wait. Well done Brownhills Newark  
Ian


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

I like Brownhills 8) 8)


----------



## 108853 (Dec 23, 2007)

*brownhills*

I was at the Canterbury branch not so long ago and witnessed staff valiantly trying to help customers against almost insurmountable difficulties. Yes, some of the difficulties may have been compounded by poor follow up procedures on Brownhills part but I could not condone the way the staff were spoken to by the very arrogant owner who could only keep repeating on how he had 'spent in excess of 30k on a van'. 'I could have purchased a new Mercedes car for that' he said time and time again.
We as motorhome owners should realise we have bought in to the bottom end of van ownership at that level and perhaps we are expecting Mercedes quality but are paying 'skoda' money. If you are expecting Mercedes quality in a motorhome then spend 150k, then maybe you will get it! Motorhomes are complicated pieces of kit nowadays but unlike high tech cars are not assembled with pinpint accuracy by robots but are glued and pinned together by personel in large factories most of whom have little interest in what they are building but only in the wages it earns them.Having said all that I do feel my modern van is wonderful value for money, just need a little tlc for the first few months of life thats all.Thats why they have a warranty from the manufacturer!
I was there for several hours whilst my van was undergoing warranty works,some items had been ordered in and one was completely wrong for my van which I agree is frustrating after waiting many weeks for warranty to be authorised and the parts to arrive. However I am sure the part will be reordered and I will in the fullness of time recieve a phone call inviting me in to get it fitted. If I dont get a call in a month I will pick up the phone or e mail them to enquire about it...no sweat...Maybe we should all take a step back and chill a little.....


----------



## 108853 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: brownhills*



rosssoandy said:


> I was at the Canterbury branch not so long ago and witnessed staff valiantly trying to help customers against almost insurmountable difficulties. Yes, some of the difficulties may have been compounded by poor follow up procedures on Brownhills part but I could not condone the way the staff were spoken to by the very arrogant owner who could only keep repeating on how he had 'spent in excess of 30k on a van'. 'I could have purchased a new Mercedes car for that' he said time and time again.
> We as motorhome owners should realise we have bought in to the bottom end of van ownership at that level and perhaps we are expecting Mercedes quality but are paying 'skoda' money. If you are expecting Mercedes quality in a motorhome then spend 150k, then maybe you will get it! Motorhomes are complicated pieces of kit nowadays but unlike high tech cars are not assembled with pinpint accuracy by robots but are glued and pinned together by personel in large factories most of whom have little interest in what they are building but only in the wages it earns them.Having said all that I do feel my modern van is wonderful value for money, just need a little tlc for the first few months of life thats all.Thats why they have a warranty from the manufacturer!
> I was there for several hours whilst my van was undergoing warranty works,some items had been ordered in and one was completely wrong for my van which I agree is frustrating after waiting many weeks for warranty to be authorised and the parts to arrive. However I am sure the part will be reordered and I will in the fullness of time recieve a phone call inviting me in to get it fitted. If I dont get a call in a month I will pick up the phone or e mail them to enquire about it...no sweat...Maybe we should all take a step back and chill a little.....


Just wanted to add I finally got that piece of trim I was waiting for fitted,
Canterbury Brownhills even washed the van whilst it was with them and I hadnt even asked!
The aftersales / shop area was buzzing with activity.
9/10 for Brownhills.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: brownhills*



rosssoandy said:


> I was at the Canterbury branch not so long ago and witnessed staff valiantly trying to help customers against almost insurmountable difficulties. Yes, some of the difficulties may have been compounded by poor follow up procedures on Brownhills part but I could not condone the way the staff were spoken to by the very arrogant owner who could only keep repeating on how he had 'spent in excess of 30k on a van'. 'I could have purchased a new Mercedes car for that' he said time and time again.
> We as motorhome owners should realise we have bought in to the bottom end of van ownership at that level and perhaps we are expecting Mercedes quality but are paying 'skoda' money. If you are expecting Mercedes quality in a motorhome then spend 150k, then maybe you will get it! Motorhomes are complicated pieces of kit nowadays but unlike high tech cars are not assembled with pinpint accuracy by robots but are glued and pinned together by personel in large factories most of whom have little interest in what they are building but only in the wages it earns them.Having said all that I do feel my modern van is wonderful value for money, just need a little tlc for the first few months of life thats all.Thats why they have a warranty from the manufacturer!
> I was there for several hours whilst my van was undergoing warranty works,some items had been ordered in and one was completely wrong for my van which I agree is frustrating after waiting many weeks for warranty to be authorised and the parts to arrive. However I am sure the part will be reordered and I will in the fullness of time recieve a phone call inviting me in to get it fitted. If I dont get a call in a month I will pick up the phone or e mail them to enquire about it...no sweat...Maybe we should all take a step back and chill a little.....


What a sensible and mature post.

Well done rosssoandy - I couldn't agree more with your sentiments, especially about the obnoxious t*rd who deserved a poke in the eye.


----------



## 94415 (May 1, 2005)

I've said it before and it bears repeating. I have no problem with any of the Brownhills establishments I have dealt with. (Newark, Cannock and Birtley). They have been very helpful when I've needed it and have done their best to sort out problems quickly, unfortunately let down slightly by poor responses from the manufacturer. The Birtley service department deserve a special mention, very helpful. As long as they keep it up I will have no hesitation in dealing with them again.


----------



## boggy (Sep 24, 2007)

REVENGE




Went into Brownhill’s Swindon and showed some interest in a couple of vans but mentioned that we will be going to the NEC to finalise our choice and place order there. The sales chap was excited took my P/X details and offered FREE tickets to the show which I gladly accepted. 

The plan was that he would phone over the week end and arrange a time to meet us in the entrance lobby and escort us to the Brownhill’s Stand. I gave both home and mobile numbers, shook hands and went of down the pub to spend the £28.00 entrance fee on a nice lunch and a few drinks on Brownhills.

Well, Sat & Sunday went by no phone call, he will phone Monday to confirm…..no call no messages, dam if I was going to phone and beg for tickets.

Read on…..my way of getting back at him, but it took some time to persuade the wife as she complained it would not be fair on the poor salesman I said it cost me £28.00 to treat you to a nice pub lunch.

Here is the revenge……..we wondered onto the Brownhill’s stand late Tuesday afternoon and by magic our favourite salesman come over Hello Mr & Mrs B did you have a good trip up today and enjoyed your day, the model you wanted I have here for you to look at and also the PX figures for you. Me…..Oh that’s kind of you, but we have already seen it and I have just signed a cheque for £58K with a dealer that sent us free tickets. He….just froze said nothing. Us….we left the stand without looking back.

No we haven’t signed the cheque yet and did not recieve any free ticket, but it made me feel better, hope I don’t meet him again on Saturday or he reads this post :twisted: 

Regards…john


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Decent staff*

My dealings with Canterbury branch have been useful and positive.
I tried a 2nd hand van, after negotiating a PX trade in.
Didn't like it due to year (Live in London) so intimated might go for new one. More viewings and indecision on my part. Got the NEC invite, went and phoned salesman on arrival, as requested. he was with us in 3 mins, with tickets. Entered show, browsed all on offer, made comparisons and decision was Rapido. Did a deal, delivery around March this year.
Enquired few days ago about potential delivery date, as planning for Easter away. Phone answered promptly, man I wanted had day off, but colleague took call, was helpful up to a point, as he did not have relevant information. Would make sure "my" salesman would call next day.
He did, took onboard what I was seeking and would check and call back, but he was off to NEC for this week. He called on the way to NEC, to tell me all I wanted to know, and still very upbeat about everything working out according to plan, my plan. Nothing to complain about there.


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

Lets hope Brownhills have turned the corner at least a few good reviews, everyone will benefit if their aftercare gets better, including me, to date no problems with delivery of New Van in March

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## 110092 (Feb 22, 2008)

I have to say I wasn't too keen on the aftersales department at the canterbury branch, however recently when I had my hab and mechanical service there I was greeted by very friendly staff who even though had phones ringing like mad managed to book me in no problem. While there I was looking to buy a new TV and was assisted very well by the young lad on the accessory shop desk. I could tell he was fairly new to the industry and didn't know everything 100%. However he managed to advise me on what would be my best option and even came out to my van and demonstrated it to me. Their parts ordering system leaves a little bit to be desired however. Overall though a good experience!


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi well I am glad to see some positive reviews for a change I was thinking I was the only one happy with Hymer U.K. & the service branch at Swindon. I suppose it is to be expected to get a few bad apples in a company that size the trouble is they taint the good ones.

Alex.


----------



## Auchmill (Oct 1, 2007)

*Another satisfied Customer*

I too have been very satisfied with Brownhills North East. The staff have always been helpful, polite and friendly and have tried to please. They have returned calls, and when I was showing some interest in buying their receptionist followed up to ask if I was happy with the way I had been dealt with by the salesman.

Maybe someone should change the title of this thread.


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

We are on a role of good will (wheres Dougie

Best regards
broom


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Quote "They have returned calls, and when I was showing some interest in buying their receptionist"!
That's where all their good staff have gone :wink:


----------



## Auchmill (Oct 1, 2007)

EJB said:


> Quote "They have returned calls, and when I was showing some interest in buying their receptionist"!
> That's where all their good staff have gone :wink:


Anyone want half a dozen receptionists in good condition? No kids, no pets and non-smoking. Open to offers.


----------



## rosina (Jun 14, 2007)

*Browhills & Discovery Leisure*

Bit of a coincidence in this thread.
I was on the phone to Brownhills Cannock today and they told me they were all expecting an imminent announcement of them being sold -to Discovery leisure?? 
Not sure if this meant just Cannock, or all dealerships??


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

Sorry all, but the damage has been done! We were told that all faults would be sorted before collection. Just found out that there had been an advisory note on the MOT that nothing had been done about, nothing too important, Just brakes and dissentegrating habitation battery box! So much for the promises they made when we chose to buy from the Canterbury branch. Lesson learnt, we will go elsewhere for the next one and will use the feedback on this site to help us choose with whom we will do business. Caveat Emptor!!!


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

rapidorob said:


> Sorry all, but the damage has been done! We were told that all faults would be sorted before collection. Just found out that there had been an advisory note on the MOT that nothing had been done about, nothing too important, Just brakes and dissentegrating habitation battery box! So much for the promises they made when we chose to buy from the Canterbury branch. Lesson learnt, we will go elsewhere for the next one and will use the feedback on this site to help us choose with whom we will do business. Caveat Emptor!!!


You do not say where you are Rob, but going to Canterbury you could well be in our neck of the woods, your welcome to try us anytime.

Regards

Peter


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

In the middle of buying a second hand (54 Hymer Camp Swing 544K) from Newark will give you my opinion shortly
Rob


----------



## silverlocks (Jun 28, 2007)

mmm you very brave to do that


----------



## 108853 (Dec 23, 2007)

rapidorob said:


> Sorry all, but the damage has been done! We were told that all faults would be sorted before collection. Just found out that there had been an advisory note on the MOT that nothing had been done about, nothing too important, Just brakes and dissentegrating habitation battery box! So much for the promises they made when we chose to buy from the Canterbury branch. Lesson learnt, we will go elsewhere for the next one and will use the feedback on this site to help us choose with whom we will do business. Caveat Emptor!!!


Rob,surely the MOT would have been a failure if the items were faulty to any great degree, WHO did the MOT was it Brownhills theirselves?


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

rosssoandy said:


> rapidorob said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry all, but the damage has been done! We were told that all faults would be sorted before collection. Just found out that there had been an advisory note on the MOT that nothing had been done about, nothing too important, Just brakes and dissentegrating habitation battery box! So much for the promises they made when we chose to buy from the Canterbury branch. Lesson learnt, we will go elsewhere for the next one and will use the feedback on this site to help us choose with whom we will do business. Caveat Emptor!!!
> ...


Advisory items are those which in the testers opinion will need attention at a later date for example, brake pads only having 2000 miles wear left in them.

Regards

Peter


----------



## Auchmill (Oct 1, 2007)

rapidorob said:


> Sorry all, but the damage has been done! We were told that all faults would be sorted before collection. Just found out that there had been an advisory note on the MOT that nothing had been done about, nothing too important, Just brakes and dissentegrating habitation battery box! So much for the promises they made when we chose to buy from the Canterbury branch. Lesson learnt, we will go elsewhere for the next one and will use the feedback on this site to help us choose with whom we will do business. Caveat Emptor!!!


This illustrates how easily some people jump to erroneous conclusions without investigating further. As pointed out above, "advisory" items don't need immediate attention but may do before the next MOT or somewhat sooner. You should have done a bit of research before slagging someone off.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Another satisfied Customer*



Auchmill said:


> I too have been very satisfied with Brownhills North East. The staff have always been helpful, polite and friendly and have tried to please. They have returned calls, and when I was showing some interest in buying their receptionist followed up to ask if I was happy with the way I had been dealt with by the salesman.
> 
> Maybe someone should change the title of this thread.


Hi
I started another couple of threads myself, see

>>Here<<

And

>>Here<<

Why not add your comments there?

Steve


----------



## dbh1961 (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: Browhills & Discovery Leisure*



rosina said:


> Bit of a coincidence in this thread.
> I was on the phone to Brownhills Cannock today and they told me they were all expecting an imminent announcement of them being sold -to Discovery leisure??
> Not sure if this meant just Cannock, or all dealerships??


At NEC on Saturday, on the Brownhills stand, I was told that "Cannock are no more". Must have been a short notice thing though, because they had a map on display, to show whch area each branch covered, and Cannock was still on it.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Spoke to several senior members of Brownhills at NEC and yes Cannock is definitely no more. It seems that it will not be missed.
Brownhills do seem geniunely concerned about the comments and reputation that has built up around them and do appear to be trying to correct the image.
Recent coments on this forum do seem to show that there is some improvement but there is still some way to go.
I did ask about their reaction to the forums and understandably they are very concerned and hurt by the venomous comments that have been levelled, often without giving Brownhills the opportunity to defend. They have considered doing the same as Swift and Johns Cross, but it seems that they do not believe that they will get a fair hearing. I have to agree with them, too many people want to issue the hanging order without the right to reply.
Interesting to hear that even some very vocal and venomous knockers on forums have recently placed orders in spite of their criticism.


----------



## dbh1961 (Apr 13, 2007)

My view of Brownhills is that they are good on the sales side, including good discounts and part ex values.

They are (IMO) next to useless on after sales.

I am quite prepared to change my view, if they were to change their attitudes.

As it stands, I probably wouldn't buy from them. If I did, it would be on the basis of taking a good deal, and sorting out my own after sales. That's what I did last time.

There was a time when I wouldn't buy a Swift, and this forum alone has changed that view. Brownhills would undoubtedly get a lot of stick, if they came on here, and they would have to be seen to be listening and responding. If they did that right, they could turn things round.


----------



## Auchmill (Oct 1, 2007)

GerryD said:


> they do not believe that they will get a fair hearing. I have to agree with them, too many people want to issue the hanging order without the right to reply.
> Interesting to hear that even some very vocal and venomous knockers on forums have recently placed orders in spite of their criticism.


Couldn't agree more. Parts of this forum are becoming a whingers free-for-all, with all sorts of loose canons piling in (including the occasional holier than thou dealer) and often without any substance or connection. It strikes me that some people are probably the customers from hell and then wonder why they get poor service. It's funny how there are many, not so vocal, customers scattered around this forum who have had after-sales issues etc and are entirely satisfied with Brownhills' service.

It's so easy to slag off behind the cover of anonymity and post stuff that even the gutter press wouldn't publish.


----------



## 110092 (Feb 22, 2008)

GerryD said:


> Spoke to several senior members of Brownhills at NEC and yes Cannock is definitely no more.


When I recently visited Brownhills I also heard that they have received a £20 million investment. Hopefully things should soon start to turn round for this company!


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*BH*

Greetings,



> Couldn't agree more. Parts of this forum are becoming a whingers free-for-all


Hmmmmm, Tom Booth called the complainers grumpy old men, and he agreed that people who have real problems are allowed to be grumpy, however when I met Tom at Newark, he agreed that I was not a grumpy old man and had justifiable complaints



> It strikes me that some people are probably the customers from hell and then wonder why they get poor service.


I have seen some of these people shouting abuse at the staff whilst both my wife and I were present, although they had some reason to be annoyed the way they had been dealt with.



> It's funny how there are many, not so vocal, customers scattered around this forum who have had after-sales issues etc and are entirely satisfied with Brownhills' service.


Yes I agree, I have met a few of people who have been extremely satisfied with their purchase, although its fair to say that these had not had any warranty or major defects addressed.



> It's so easy to slag off behind the cover of anonymity and post stuff that even the gutter press wouldn't publish.


I have posted many times over the last year both good and bad, they have been constructive and factual comments, at no time have I slagged off any one, or any company.

I was warned not to buy from Brownhills by many people, but I thought, as some do on here that it would be fair to give them a try, the purchase was OK, it was just that the work done to the Hymer by them had been fraught with problems, you could expect minor problems but we, I think had more than our fair share of defects resulting in loss of holidays and plenty of stress to a point that my wife did not want to step foot in their premises again.

The after sales manager agreed that they had failed in their duty of providing suitable after care but that they were going to address this and move on to try and provide a better service.

So, we thought that now things are improving and their act was being cleaned up, we were going to go back for a new Hymer, but now all that has changed.

We are now following in other peoples footsteps and choosing to buy elsewhere hoping that we can receive a better service.


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*Job well Done!*

Hi
My E560 was in for a fridge fault. It was repaired quickly and efficiently as usual with Alan at the Durham Branch phoning me 3 times to keep me up to date.
On returning home I found a really odd noise coming from the MH (which wasn't there when I left) and took it back. It wasn't their problem, a fault with the tow bar relay, but they did a temp repair for me and even phoned the towbar company to explain what had to be done!
Well done ! yet again!
Barry


----------



## 98202 (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi Peter
No need to let the facts get in the way of a good story
You first burst onto the scene slagging Brownhills when they told you they wouldnt deal with you again. At that time you admitted that your van after Brownhills re-work was "better than it was when it was new" (your words) - so when you now say "following in other peoples footsteps and choosing to buy elsewhere" is not correct because you had no choice in the matter - they refused to deal with you. It's long gone and now irrelevant - leave it and get on with your life


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

I've been told that Dick Lane Motorhomes in Leeds-Bradford are now Hobby dealers and they have several on display. They may have the model you're looking for.



2kias said:


> Just received a phone call from Shawn @ Brownhills asking if I had any reply from my two previous calls.
> I said no and was then asked to wait a few moments and all my queries were answered.
> I wonder if this forum is helping.
> Thank you Brownhills!
> I was actually asking about Hobby vans but they tell me that they no longer carry Hobby.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Hi time-traveller - you are right Dick Lane did take on the Hobby franchise - and they still do the Lunar... 

Must admit we liked a few of the Hobby's when we were in Dusseldorf in 2007 but silly lot wouldn't quote for us then....their loss..

Carol


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

ferretstroker said:


> ... so when you *now* say ...


Talk about refreshing old threads :roll:

Peter's post, to which you refer, was made over a year ago :roll:

Gerald


----------



## 98202 (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi Gerald, me not a proficient poster or prolific but the date tag I thought said Posted: 2008-02-25, 10:03:42 ? But happy to retreat on the point


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

geraldandannie said:


> ferretstroker said:
> 
> 
> > ... so when you *now* say ...
> ...


Good Modding once more Gerald...........amazing too what looking at folks profiles bring up :wink: well done.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> Posted: 2008-02-25, 10:03:42


lol yes so that was February 2008

if you go to your forum profile page and set date format to be D M d, Y g:i a to get an easier to read UK date format


----------



## 98202 (Mar 18, 2006)

Oops - I will take the date format tip - cheers.


----------



## 106410 (Aug 12, 2007)

normaa said:


> Hi just sold my hobby had it new in 2001 don't buy one" paint blisters all over lower body every one i have seen is the same very poor paint job.It cost £1700 to put it right to sell hope this helps . dennis


£1700, thats cheap, its costing me £5,300 to get my Hobby sorted. S.


----------

